# Acer Aspire axc-603g windows 7 downgrade problem



## dj1635 (Jul 23, 2007)

So I have been tasked to set up a computer for relatives on a brand new Acer Aspire axc-603g desktop computer. One of the things is downgrading from windows 8.1 to windows 7. I have a windows 7 install disc and have tried booting from the disc to install from there. It gets from the "loading files" bar to the "starting windows" when a blue screen pops up saying 
"Error: 0x000000A5 Bios is not fully ACPI compliant". This stops any kind of installation to happen. 

Things to note:
1) I have disabled secured boot
2) Bios has been set to the legacy setting.

I have reason to believe this error has something to do with UEFI but I am not certain. Any help would be amazing!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you get Windows 7 to install from where are you or your relatives going to get drivers?


----------



## dj1635 (Jul 23, 2007)

Haven't really got to that part yet. I have to get windows 7 to install first.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't even find this model on the Support section of Acer's web site. Maybe this is a "WalMart special" that has questionable components and is not well supported by Acer?

After searching for that error message it seems to me that the three top suspects are that you need a BIOS update (or is it a "*down*date" for a previous OS?), have a problem with the RAM, or are using a pirated Windows 7. The three hits I found that seem to be the most relevant follow.

ACPI compliant error while trying to install Windows 7 on DELL inspiron N4050

How to fix the error "The ACPI BIOS in this system is not fully compliant"

When install win7 ultimate into dell inspiron n5110 shows blue screen


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If that Windows 7 is 64 bit I would advise that you install in UEFI mode and therefore on a GPT - partioned drive - as it will be on the present installation of 8.1

You should not then have the problem of the BIOS error report.

YOU still disable secure boot but you reset to UEFI
With the 7 installation disc I the computer you access the one time boot menu- normally an F key and there you will likely see TWO entries for the optical drive
You select the one that has UEFI included.

Ensure all is disconnected except mouse keyboard and monitor
AND try with ONLY minimum ram installed. eg. Take out sticks so that have only the minimum necessary

My colleague mentioned drivers, and with respect you appear to place not a lot of importance on that issue
I would urge you to check that drivers are available BEFORE proceeding

ALSO please ensure you have the means to reinstall 8.1 - not only in case the install of 7 goes pear shaped, but also because it maybe that should that Acer Aspire need a warrantry claim for a hardware problem you may find that they insist that 8.1 is reinstalled before they will look at it

Are you able to get the first parameter of the error screen
after the stop error it will list other codes
I need the first one please

Finally


> I have a windows 7 install disc


Is this a Microsoft Windows 7 disc
A copy of an original disc
An oem install disc 
etc.


----------

